# 3rd Annual True Eminence Car Show March 9th, 2008



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

TRUE EMINENCE PRESENTS OUR 3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
MARCH 9TH 2008 TRADING FAIR 2 5515 S.LOOP EAST HOUSTON TX 77033

ALL ENTRIES WELCOME: LIMITED INDOOR SPACE(ABOUT 40 CARS) 

SET-UP/ MOVE IN: SATURDAY(INDOOR ONLY) 12PM-5PM AND SUNDAY 8AM -12PM

PRE REGISTRATION IS REQUIRED FOR INDOOR SPACE 

INDOOR SPACE IF AVAILABLE SUNDAY WILL BE CUT OFF AT 10AM.

CARS/ TRUCKS/ MOTORCYCLES $20 PRE-REGISTERED $25 DAY OF SHOW
BIKES $15 HOP $25 MODELS $10 

EMAIL US AT [email protected] TO GET PRE REGISTRATION FORMS.

MORE DETAILS COMING SOON!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Seems like just yesterday you had a car show. Time flys when you're having fun. :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Jan 9 2008, 11:31 PM~9654741
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TO 

THE

MF

TOP


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Jan 9 2008, 10:31 PM~9654741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

dont forget to all my homies in TE....


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ttt......tttttttttt,,,,,tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Jan 9 2008, 10:31 PM~9654741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Jan 9 2008, 10:31 PM~9654741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jessica rabbit!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

HYPNOTIZED C.C. will be there 
:biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## g-style (Dec 27, 2005)

MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!
MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!
MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!
MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!
MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!








MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!
MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!
MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!
MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!
MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

YOU KNOW WE WILL BE REPPIN!!!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin: ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

We are now a half points show on the WEGO WORLD TOUR!! 

We will also have some of the SouthSiderollerderby girls at the show!! Check them out at SouthsideRollerderby

Also will have some wrestlers from Booker T's PWA WRESTLING in the house. Check out there site, they have matches once a month at the Pasadena convention center. 

More details to come!!! Indoor space is limited and starting to fill up....


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Jan 28 2008, 05:38 PM~9805797
> *We are now a half points show on the WEGO WORLD TOUR!!
> 
> We will also have some of the SouthSiderollerderby girls at the show!! Check them out at SouthsideRollerderby
> ...


TTT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEGOWEB.ORG_@Jan 29 2008, 09:18 PM~9818008
> *TTT!! :biggrin:
> *


Oh Jon, you're going to be working on your Birthday. Maybe they will bring a girl to jump out of a cake for your birthday. I won't tell.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

The Wheeled Events e-Zine and TXT update Service brought to you by WEGO and the 2008 WEGO World Tour.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

are yall going to have special awards......also how many classes for bikes.......


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 4 2008, 11:55 AM~9862204
> *are yall going to have special awards......also how many classes for bikes.......
> *


Yes we will have special awards for Cars/Trucks and special awards for bikes as well. WEGO is doing all of our judging so there will be all the usual classes. You can visit the site for more details WWW.WEGOWEB.ORG. Hope I answered all your questions if not pm me. Thanks.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Feb 5 2008, 04:07 PM~9870611
> *Yes we will have special awards for Cars/Trucks and special awards for bikes as well. WEGO is doing all of our judging so there will be all the usual classes. You can visit the site for more details WWW.WEGOWEB.ORG. Hope I answered all your questions if not pm me. Thanks.
> *


  im looking foward to this show.......should be a good one.....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

i just got tatted getting ready for 08


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

please post up the prizes, sureley you will be giving away cash prizes at this show right?


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Feb 11 2008, 04:27 PM~9918681
> *please post up the prizes, sureley you will be giving away cash prizes at this show right?
> *


Sorry no cash prizes...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Here ya go, I know a lot of people were asking for the registration form, so I posted it up so you can download it if you need it:

<a href=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/WEGO/RegFormTE08.pdf\' target=\'_blank\'>True Eminence Registration Form</a>


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 12 2008, 05:03 AM~9922624
> *Here ya go, I know a lot of people were asking for the registration form, so I posted it up so you can download it if you need it:
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/WEGO/RegFormTE08.pdf\' target=\'_blank\'>True Eminence Registration Form</a>
> *


Thanks for the help!!

Also to let everyone know we have plenty of outdoor space!!!


----------



## ChipsNQueso (Feb 13, 2008)

TTT Good luck TE


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

all yall have is outdoor space available right????


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 12 2008, 11:13 PM~9930289
> *all yall have is outdoor space available right????
> *


There is still indoor space available....


----------



## ChipsNQueso (Feb 13, 2008)

ttt

Wego Tour stop #1 
:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

We will post up when the indoor space is full!!! We have had a ton of people ask for registration forms over the past week so until they are paid the indoor space is still available. When the indoor space is full the rest will be outdoors and we have plenty of space outside!! :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin: ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 13 2008, 12:13 AM~9930289
> *all yall have is outdoor space available right????
> *


whats up dogg???????? you going


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Official WEGO stop. 97.9 The Beat in Dallas
April 27th inside the Dallas Convention Center. Flyer's coming soon.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ChipsNQueso (Feb 13, 2008)

TTT for TE


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Feb 14 2008, 04:08 PM~9943185
> *whats up dogg???????? you going
> *



Whats up Troy..yeah i will be there...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChipsNQueso_@Feb 18 2008, 02:09 PM~9971658
> *TTT for TE
> *


 :thumbsup: 

ttt


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

I will be there!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Feb 19 2008, 10:04 PM~9982210
> *I will be there!
> *





























*Royal Flush Reppin The BIG "RO"



*


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Feb 20 2008, 07:43 PM~9991324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

The pre reg form are coming in through the mail! Everyday I get at least 2 or 3! So if you want inside space mail yours in!!!! Thanks to those of you who have already pre reg! Looks like this is going to be a pretty good show! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

where do you pre reg


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

where do you pre reg


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Feb 22 2008, 06:28 PM~10007689
> *where do you pre reg
> *



True Eminence Registration Form


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

Pre-register cut off is friday. We have about half of the indoors full. So send those forms in ASAP. :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Feb 25 2008, 11:10 PM~10031252
> *Pre-register cut off is friday. We have about half of the indoors full. So send those forms in ASAP.  :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Feb 26 2008, 12:10 AM~10031252
> *Pre-register cut off is friday. We have about half of the indoors full. So send those forms in ASAP.  :biggrin:
> *


i am sending a money order. who do i make it out too


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 26 2008, 01:17 PM~10034707
> *i am sending a money order. who do i make it out too
> *


You can write it out to True Eminence


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

DID YOU GET MY PREREG FOR MY CADI FOR THE INDOOR REQUEST?


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Feb 26 2008, 06:32 PM~10037286
> *DID YOU GET MY PREREG FOR MY CADI FOR THE INDOOR REQUEST?
> *


Yes we did, and you will have an indoor spot! Thanks!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

I'M READY TO START COLLECTING POINTS :cheesy:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT......


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

People's Choice Award presented to you by Hard Candy Kustoms

At each show there will be a trophy for the People's Choice Award.

No entry can win it twice throughout the year, but may still get votes for the People's Choice Award Champion which will be given out at the WWT Finale!! 

This also comes with a $500 cash award!!

More details coming soon and be ready it all starts March 9th the first stop on the WWT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ttt..for TE ...


----------



## TXMRLEATHERFACE (Sep 10, 2006)

i just want to let everyone know that all the indoor space has been filled, there is still outdoor space. we do have bike in door space. if you have already mailed off your pre reg we will try to fit you indoors, sorry no promises. hope to c yall next weekend.


----------



## TXMRLEATHERFACE (Sep 10, 2006)

_* We still have booth space, and sorry but all the performance spots have been filled. :biggrin:*_


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

People's Choice Award presented to you by Hard Candy Kustoms

At each show there will be a trophy for the People's Choice Award.

No entry can win it twice throughout the year, but may still get votes for the People's Choice Award Champion which will be given out at the WWT Finale!! 

This also comes with a $500 cash award!!

More details coming soon and be ready it all starts March 9th the first stop on the WWT!! 


Is the 500.00 awarded at every show?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

The 500.00 dollars will be given away at the last show of the year.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WEGOWEB.ORG_@Feb 26 2008, 09:33 PM~10039413
> *People's Choice Award presented to you by Hard Candy Kustoms
> 
> At each show there will be a trophy for the People's Choice Award.
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

so if there aint no indoor space available, is setup still on saturday, or just on sunday???


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 27 2008, 07:39 PM~10045125
> *so if there aint no indoor space available, is setup still on saturday, or just on sunday???
> *



x23


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

whats the info on the electricity? For turntables, lights, etc........


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 27 2008, 06:21 PM~10045458
> *x23
> *


Sunday only for outdoor space. I wouldn't expect anyone to keep their pride in joy outside anywhere overnight! :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Feb 28 2008, 10:17 AM~10049473
> *Sunday only for outdoor space. I wouldn't expect anyone to keep their pride in joy outside anywhere overnight! :biggrin:
> *


That is so true..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Feb 26 2008, 12:10 AM~10031252
> *Pre-register cut off is friday. We have about half of the indoors full. So send those forms in ASAP.  :biggrin:
> *


tommorow?


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 28 2008, 05:58 PM~10053466
> *tommorow?
> *


Doesn't really matter to much inside is full.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Feb 28 2008, 06:12 AM~10048679
> *whats the info on the electricity? For turntables, lights, etc........
> *


x2


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 28 2008, 10:58 PM~10055590
> *x2
> *


I should know something Friday. Waiting for my people to call me back with the info.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 29 2008, 01:31 AM~10055810
> *I should know something Friday. Waiting for my people to call me back with the info.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 29 2008, 10:30 PM~10062623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUTURE LOWRIDER! :thumbsup:


----------



## TXMRLEATHERFACE (Sep 10, 2006)

hope 2 c ev1 @ the show nex Sunday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXMRLEATHERFACE_@Mar 1 2008, 08:36 AM~10064047
> *hope 2 c ev1 @ the show nex Sunday  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin: .....hope to make it out there sunday.....tryin to put in some work on the lac


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 28 2008, 09:58 PM~10055590
> *x2
> *


Did last walk through tonight of the place and they will be charging $35 for electric.

Also due to the location of the door we will not be able to pull trailers inside. Everything else looks good!!! Any questions let me know...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

let me know when yall get my pre registration form-robert gonzalez


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 1 2008, 08:36 PM~10067845
> *let me know when yall get my pre registration form-robert gonzalez
> *


Got it certified mail today!!!


----------



## TXMRLEATHERFACE (Sep 10, 2006)

just to remind everyone that set up time for saturday is 10 am to 5 pm, and sunday 8 am til 10 am for indoor and 11 am for outdoor. if u have ne more questions call me r lurch, r numbers r on the flyers.  :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Mar 1 2008, 11:11 PM~10068238
> *Got it certified mail today!!!
> *


----------



## TXMRLEATHERFACE (Sep 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt Just one more week!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ChipsNQueso (Feb 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Cant wait 4 da show....TTT :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

and the countdown starts.....5 days till move in.......first wego show of the year.... :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

almost here hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXMRLEATHERFACE_@Mar 1 2008, 11:12 PM~10068243
> *just to remind everyone that set up time for saturday is 10 am to 5 pm, and sunday 8 am til 10 am for indoor and 11 am for outdoor. if u have ne more questions call me r lurch, r numbers r on the flyers.    :biggrin:
> *


ANOTHER Reminder:

March 9, this Sunday, marks the beginning of daylight-saving time. This is the second year that adds four weeks of "spring forward" time. It's because of the Energy Policy Act passed by Congress three years ago. 

Unless you enjoy being late to church or missing setup for the car show, mark March 9 on your calender or engrave it on your contact lenses so you don't forget to change your clocks the night before. 

Time officially changes at 2 a.m., the hour chosen because it seemed least interruptive to schedules. *March 9 at 1:59 a.m. the time will magically become 3 a.m.*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

sorry TE my car wont be there... :angry:


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 3 2008, 09:24 AM~10076620
> *sorry TE my car wont be there... :angry:
> *


Cars not as important as your smiling face!!!


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 3 2008, 09:18 AM~10076115
> *and the countdown starts.....5 days till move in.......first wego show of the year.... :biggrin:
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## ChipsNQueso (Feb 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Mar 3 2008, 11:42 AM~10077126
> *Cars not as important as your smiling face!!!
> *


 :rofl: ..lol crazy ass...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT for True Eminence!


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Good luck with the car show.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Mar 5 2008, 03:04 PM~10096440
> *Good luck with the car show.
> *


Thank You Car Show Queen!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Mar 5 2008, 04:04 PM~10096440
> *Good luck with the car show.
> *



are yall going?


----------



## TXMRLEATHERFACE (Sep 10, 2006)

dont forget we still have booth space avaible. if you need more info call David @ 713-550-3524


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

It's only 4 days and counting... :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 5 2008, 04:12 PM~10097067
> *are yall going?
> *


If we do, it won't be until the end because I bought tickets to Cinderella before I knew about this date. I spent to much money not to go.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 5 2008, 03:28 PM~10096608
> *Thank You Car Show Queen!
> *


How did you know it was me? :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Mar 6 2008, 09:09 AM~10103323
> *How did you know it was me?  :biggrin:
> *


Everyone knows who the Queen Of Car Shows is!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ChipsNQueso (Feb 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT two more days!


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: almost here


----------



## hustleborn (Mar 7, 2008)

_*AT 3:30 pm CHECK OUT MPALLA & X TO DA ZAVIER &(THE HUSTLEBORN FAMILY) IN CONCERT! THIS SUNDAY AT THE 3rd ANNUAL TRU EMMINENCE @ *_[/I]


----------



## hustleborn (Mar 7, 2008)

AT 3:30 pm!!! see MPALLA & X TO DA ZAVIER &(THE HUSTLEBORN ENT FAMILY) IN CONCERT!








AT 3:30pm!!! see MPALLA & X TO DA ZAVIER &(THE HUSTLEBORN ENT FAMILY) IN CONCERT!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

see yall sunday with the rest of my club. 2 cars deep lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 7 2008, 05:41 PM~10115366
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Making tacos for the club then heading out to the arena! Sat pre reg set up starts! See everyone soon!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin: Lots of bad A$$ rides from all over!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: Great turn out!!!! Congrats on such a big crowd guys


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

good show,lots of rides.

i had a great time


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 9 2008, 03:27 PM~10127745
> *:biggrin: Great turn out!!!! Congrats on such a big crow guys
> *


 :biggrin: i had fun... great turnout


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

BAD ASS SHOW, GOOD TURN OUT. SEE YALL NEXT YEAR AT THE SAME SPOT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Great show guys and thanks for stopping by to wish Jon Chuck a Happy Birthday. Jon we love you and love what you're doing to the car show world. Keep up the good work and I'm very proud of you. Mom


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who showed the 3rd Annual True Eminence Car Show support! Everyone who showed or just came out and checked it out. The show would not have been such a success without each and everyone of you!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

very good show.....true eminence yall put on one hell of a good show to start the wego tour....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

GOOD SHOW TE!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

BAD ASS SHOW, GOOD TURN OUT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

great show


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 10 2008, 09:23 AM~10132961
> *great show
> *


x2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ANYONE HAV ANY PICS


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 10 2008, 11:06 AM~10133261
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## cooneyb81 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that came and showed or even came to check it out, thanks for all the support


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 10 2008, 02:00 PM~10134833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Mar 10 2008, 11:44 AM~10133882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Good Show, much Props 2 True Eminence for throwing a good show, yall had yalls stuff 2gether....Thanx for lettin me enter a lil late, had a lot of things go wrong 4 me on da way 2 da show.....Thanx a lot....see yall next year.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

On behalf of the W.W.T. we just wanted to congratulate True Eminence on a wonderful kick-off event. Lots of fun, with tons of support! Way to go!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Congrats on a good show from Houston Stylez C.C.


----------



## rolando (Feb 6, 2008)

bad show


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

great show


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the love, this is something we never expected and do appreciate more than words could ever say. I do apoligize for the lack of awards we had 111 plaques and we had over 200 entries. For a show that offered no cash awards it really shows that the movement is alive and well...Thanks again and I hope that this is the begining if a great year in Texas.. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

Streetseen.com Pictures are up!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'd rather cover event than sell plaques. Missed out on shitloads!! I am too into it to sit at a booth all day..... :angry: 

The show was awesome though. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 11 2008, 03:26 PM~10143829
> *I'd rather cover event than sell plaques.  Missed out on shitloads!! I am too into it to sit at a booth all day..... :angry:
> 
> The show was awesome though. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Pics from the True-Eminece car show are up on my site

visit: www.Nite-Scenes.com to check them out


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 11 2008, 06:39 PM~10146228
> *Pics from the True-Eminece car show are up on my site
> 
> visit: www.Nite-Scenes.com to check them out
> *


Thanks those are some good pics....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Standings after 1 show:









Specific scores will be posted after the 2nd show on 4/27 (Dallas, TX)


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

ttt


----------

